# anyone watch the Grammys ?



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Didn't see any discussion on the various acts on the Grammys. Anyone watch it? We now have the luxury of a PVR, so I taped it and was able to fast forward through all of the various talking, awards, back-slapping etc and just watch the music. Some highlights/lowlights for me:



 Stevie Wonder and the Jonas Brothers: I felt so bad for Stevie Wonder, being reduced to performing with these "pop stars". I'm sure Stevie was encouraged by their constant shouts of "Sing it Stevie!" ..... "umm, yeah .. thanks". I'm also pretty sure that neither of the two Jonas Brothers guitars were actually plugged in.
 

 Taylor Swift and Miley Cyrus: Wow! Is it just me or can Taylor Swift not actually sing? She is awful. I can only imagine the studio trickery which must be involved to make her sound like she does on records.
 

 Radiohead: This was my favourite song of the night - Radiohead performing with a Marching sound. Sounds like a weird combination but it really worked for that song. So much more imaginative than anyone else.
 

 John Mayer, BB King, Keith Urban, Buddy Guy: Very dissapointed with this. Horrible tone from all 4 of them. Sounded like they were all plugged into the same Peavey Rage.


Sugarland: dont know the name of the singer, but this was the vocal performance of the night - what a voice! She does some strange things with her voice/mouth, but she blew away almost everyone with her sheer vocal ability.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I completely agree! I youtubed Taylor Swift cause she's just everywhere these days and I was VERY surprised at her vox (or lack thereof) well at least she writes her own songs and plays the guitar.

I really liked the Radiohead as well, but then I'm a fan. 

What is up with Coldplay? Do they think they're the beatles? Do they just have bad taste?

I'm very happy that Raising Sand was honored as I LOVE that cd, what a wonderful combination!


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

Taylor is not the best singer in the world but she may also have been thrown off by Mileys husky tone.

I've heard that Stevie has never actually watched the Jonas Brothers.

p.s. didn't watch the program.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

bagpipe said:


> Radiohead: This was my favourite song of the night - Radiohead performing with a Marching sound. Sounds like a weird combination but it really worked for that song. So much more imaginative than anyone else.


I tuned in in time to catch this -- AWESOME. Could you see the smilies on the faces of those band guys? Killing it with Radiohead on the freakin' GRAMMYS! They all looked very happy. I would be. It rocked hard.

I also caught the song before that: the blonde chick with the acoustic guitar player, and then the jazz lady. I didn't think the girl/guitar thing was that good. But then the blonde chick came in for the solo with the jazz lady and totally handed it to her when she sang. The jazzer got owned hard. :smile: Maybe that was Sugarland? Dunno...

After that 10 minutes I turned it off. EVOC didn't win so I was semi-boycotting. :smile:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I watched U2 (great), Coldplay (also great IMO), Stevie and the Jonas Bros (meh, not impressed), Carey Underwood (not a fan, but she does have great legs and her guitarist (Orianthi) was SMOKING hot).


I switched channels when kid rawk came on and strarted slaughtering Warren Zevon's classic riff from Warewolves of London. I just bought the TV and didn't want to start throwing stuff at it just yet. (sorry Warren, he reallsy doesn'r know any better).


Whitney Houston was wasted.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> That's just cruel!


I heard they called him and he burned his ear answering the iron.



(sorry, I love Stevie)


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> Stevie Wonder and the Jonas Brothers: I felt so bad for Stevie Wonder, being reduced to performing with these "pop stars". I'm sure Stevie was encouraged by their constant shouts of "Sing it Stevie!" ..... "umm, yeah .. thanks". I'm also pretty sure that neither of the two Jonas Brothers guitars were actually plugged in.


Blasphemy!

I actually had to look this up on Youtube -- no way in hell they're playing those guitars. Their playing is so sporadic, there would be no way to have those guitars in the mix and maintain a smooth arrangement.


----------



## 6string (Feb 2, 2009)

Paul said:


> That's just cruel!


No I think he's got the advantage in that situation.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

6string said:


> Taylor is not the best singer in the world but she may also have been thrown off by Mileys husky tone.


I thought Taylor Swift did ok accompanying herself, but dear god without fireworks, voice editing, costumes, and a huge Disney stage Ms. Cyrus sounds like hell. I couldn't believe how bad it was.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I watched the show and PVR'd the show and watched it again yesterday.
I quite liked it. I thought it was the strongest Grammy's I'd seen in seven years. For the most part the performances and collaborations were interesting. although there were some that were not to my taste. High points for me were U2, Paul McCartney, ColdPlay, Radiohead, Plant and Krauss, Al Green and Justin Timberlake. Quite the lineup eh????
From my point of view (and there are those of you who know I do this for a living) the set design was by far the most cohesive and thought out that I have seen in the past seven years. You usually get the kitchen sink on the Grammy's. They have so much dough, they just have one thing after the other that while might be impressive from a logistical and hit you over the head point of view don't necessarily work well together. but this year I thought the show looked really good. Kudo's to them.
My only complaint was the mix. The vocals in general were buried (not every performance but most). In fact, T-bone Burnett's rhythm guitar on Gone Gone Gone was so loud it drowned out Plant and Krauss' vocal.
Now this was not likely the broadcast audio mixer at the venue's fault. There is so much compressing and delivering of signal to the different broadcasters around the world that who knows what goes on. While the show was on I was in three different conversations on Facebook with people around the world. One audio engineer I was in conversation with was in London England and he said the vocals were fine were he was watching. but I heard the same complaint from many people in toronto. Probably Global's feed that was messing things up.

Cheers
pete


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw bits of it... I was flipping back and forth between John Mayer "Where the Light Is" on HD Net.

I loved Radiohead with the marching band. Weezy with Allen Toussaint and Dirty Dozen was cool too. The rest that I saw was ho-hum and predictable, but I must admit I only saw about half the show.

Edit: I loved Plant and Krauss too. They didn't give Buddy Miller any face time but you could see him in the back with his Wandre.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought paul mccartney and the foo fighters were great, although dave grohl (drumming that song) seemed like he was trying to steal the spotlight... I didn't even want to suffer through things like the jonas brothers and miley cyrus. Who let the teen choice awards disney crowd come up to the big kids table? 

How disrespectful is it to an artist such as stevie wonder to perform with a few kid's who's main fanbase is 10 year old girls.

Radiohead, although I don't care much for the new abstract sort of sound (coldplayesque? and I don't care for coldplay either ) did alright.

Bah, my 2 cents, for the maybe half hour I watched. Ugh I hate the state of pop music these days, and how people with stage names such as "ghostface killah" can win awards and are respected. I'm just venting here.

Edit: I was also let down by John Mayer, BB King, Keith Urban, Buddy Guy duet sorta thing.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

No.

... but it was good to hear that Zappa Plays Zappa won best instrumental.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Luke98 said:


> How disrespectful is it to an artist such as stevie wonder to perform with a few kid's who's main fanbase is 10 year old girls.


Hey, two of those 10 and under fans live in the White House.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I just don't get Kanye West... the girl did all the singing and mentioned him twice at the end... he never acknowledged her... what an ass


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> Hey, two of those 10 and under fans live in the White House.


If Dubya taught us anything, it should be that the White House is not always a beacon of intellectuality, culture, class, taste, or even common sense. 9kkhhd


----------

